# mount and mounting 8700ub



## millej23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello all! Been a big reader and finally signed up to post  I have a few questions.

I am moving and have 8700 ub that I will be mounting on a ceiling, previously it was just on a shelf in a cramped apt. I need some help picking out a mount, and also some help actually mounting the proj. I will be projecting onto a 130" jamestown white screen and have plenty of room in the basement. I have been using some projection calculators but they all seem to be, for a 130" screen, having me mount at like 27'...which seems way off to what I have seen other people mount at, typically between 13-20'. 

Maybe I am missing something on these calculators, but can anyone give advice on how I should go about mouting it. Much appreciated! 

I have included a basic drawing of the wall I will be mounting the screen on. The 130 fits snugly in that wall alcove.

Thanks!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

To help with a mount and the mount distance, would you be able to provide:

- ceiling height
- distance from top of screen to ceiling
- amount of ambient light in room


----------



## millej23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, sorry I should have included that info.

Ceilings are roughly 9' high..
And I believe the top of the screen will be 18" from the ceiling and floor.

I have pretty much full light control of the room, there is only 1 door which will have blackout curtains.

Right now the walls and ceilings are a medium blue but I plan on painting them to a darker color in the near future. I had heard this Mount would work, but I think i might need an extension of some kind, im not sure.

Since I cant link yet, its the 69 dollar mount from visual apex.

Let me know if you need any other info, thanks!


----------



## millej23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just did another calculator from VA with less variables to enter, and this looks more reasonable..


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Punching your screen size in with that projector at the 17'5" distance gives you 19 fl - the recommendations I have seen suggest 16 fl as optimum. However, this does not take into account your screen - the Jamestown white screen (based on their site) has a gain of 1.2 which if you adjust for that gain pushes your FL (foot lamberts) to 23 fl which is going to likely be bright.

The Epsons are very flexible from a placement perspective - with the lens shift and 2.1:1 zoom you really can put it pretty much anywhere.

My suggestion - and hopefully one of the more savvy moderators will correct me if I am wrong - would be to mount it at that distance and use one of the lower lamp modes which will reduce your FL to a more optimum level.

As far as the mount, again you really could go with just about any drop you wanted - I would base this on how low you are comfortable putting it and then use the lens shift from there.


----------



## millej23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! That helps a lot. :clap: I have heard most people running their 8700 in "eco" mode to save the bulb. But that makes sense if it is too bright also. Do you think the 8700 will pair nicely with the jamestown screen?

I have been to some HT install sites and have seen the stewark firehawks on demo, with top of the line projectors and really havent been that all impressed.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

To be honest, I am currently in the build process for my 1st HT so I won't be able to provide a good opinion on that combination - hopefully someone with a bit more experience there will chime in. 

I spent a lot of time using the calculator and deciding on a projector so if you need anymore help with the calculator, just let me know.


----------



## millej23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, I home to startup my build thread when I am fully moved within a month or so. Thanks!


----------

